

Ask HN: What questions couldn't you answer when browing my new website? - JacobAldridge
http://www.shirlaws.com.au

======
pedalpete
I think you're coming at this from the wrong approach (though I could be
wrong). I don't go to a website to 'browse', or to get questions answered, and
particularly, 'what questions couldn't get answered'.

I think what you are looking for is what does the website do for the business.
Does the website attract clients, explain what the company does, and why
shirlaws is the best choice?

So, to start 'love business'. What is that? You love business? we should love
business? what does loving a business get a person? How is it beneficial? Same
thing with the taglines on your slider. They are like a bunch of taglines, but
they are somewhat out of context, and what's with all the children? If you are
a business site, why would you fill your site with childish playful images? Do
you specialize in business that cater to children? if so, then it might make
sense, but I'm not getting that context form what you have. 'Increase
turnover'? Shouldn't that be 'decrease turnover'? or I guess it depends on
what 'turnover' is referring to. You want to limit staff turnover, not
increase it. 'Impove their bottom line'. Who are they? I want to improve my
bottom line. Of course, if you spend a bit more time on the site, you see the
'coaching' stuff, but that isn't what first strikes the visitor, and you'll
likely loose a lot of people before they even see that stuff.

Focus on the coaching first. Shirlaws is a coaching company which ..., we help
your business...,

~~~
JacobAldridge
Really useful observations, and I'm most grateful.

The colours and kids are part of our branding ourselves away from the
stereotypical, 'hard, commercial' business consultant, and while that works
really well for people who are introduced to us it's obviously not as clear to
people who might stumble across us online.

Turnover must be too jargony. I might change to revenue.

And I think you nailed it with 'explain what the company does'. Easy to forget
sometimes that the rest of the world doesn't care about your baby! Many
thanks.

~~~
pedalpete
I wouldn't say people don't care about your baby, but they care more about
what your baby can do for them. That's the way I try to look at it.

------
JacobAldridge
Inspired by this post from earlier in the week about FAQs -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1146552>

1\. Visit our site 2\. Provide us with 2-4 questions you had and could not
answer while browsing our site

This is my website in the sense that I produced a lot of the planning and
content. I figure any questions the HN community has about business, Shirlaws,
or business coaching would be relevant, so if they're not answered I need to
improve the site.

